

YouTube is down - dlokshin
http://www.youtube.com?x=1

======
steeve
The only sane reaction: [http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/166182/its-
just-gone](http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/166182/its-just-gone)

~~~
meerita
I just rolled to the floor. I love South Park.

------
chris_mahan
Someone deactivated YouTube's G+ account?

------
seanp2k2
+1; getting their 500 page with some info that looks like it's base64 encoded,
but it doesn't decode to anything useful running it through `echo -n '[...]'
|base64 -d` . Any ideas what format that is?

~~~
yeukhon
I am confused why they need to include that if there is little customer
support.

~~~
scott_karana
I believe it's a pre-Google legacy. I seem to remember seeing it a few times
back in the day.

~~~
yeukhon
Interesting. If this is the case, then there must be a good reason not to stop
rendering that. I am also curious if each server has its own private key or
not. Anyhow, thanks for the info.

------
chadrs
Office productivity explodes.

------
EB5
It´s not down completely. Sometimes it loads.

Seems to me like their DB is not reachable from all their webservers..

Or perhaps they did push a fix that has not reached all fo their webservers
yet.

EDIT: now (few minutes later)it loads just fine, seems the fix had to be
pushed to all servers and thats why it sometimes loads and sometimes it
doesn`t

------
chrislomax
It's only some pages here (UK), I can see the homepage and some videos.

~~~
chrislomax
And now it's back on for me

------
ravinder
Their apis look to be down too
[http://www.outageanalyzer.com/?id=4080618](http://www.outageanalyzer.com/?id=4080618)

------
swansw
I don't think the APIs are down. [http://fixyt.com](http://fixyt.com)
(submitted to HN 3 days ago) is working for me.

------
aquadrop
And it's down already for about 10 minutes at least.

------
cdodd
Yup,
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/youtube.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/youtube.com)

------
gygygy
Came across this same issue a few days ago, but it lasted for just 3-4
minutes.

------
anonymfus
Metrotube still works, as probably other clients not based on web version.

------
SuperChihuahua
But some (not all) embedded youtube videos are still working!

------
meerita
It's down here overseas too :)

------
nameless_noob
Back up now.

------
sotoer
It's down due to too few G+ comments. Youtube needs a minimum amount of a-hole
comments in order to survive.

------
ChuckMcM
gone are the days when you could send it /quitquitquit sadly.

------
ghostjedi
+1. Can we continue our lives without Youtube? For how long?

------
dag11
It's back.

------
kunai
Perhaps they're working on some changes to the much-despised commenting
system. Either way, this is an interesting development.... one that will have
interesting outcomes at the least.

I'll be disappointed if this is just a normal service outage.

